# Photos of the result of my shopping spree



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 3, 2006)

I got my birthday money today, yay I'm 18 in 10 days, so I did a little shop in my town, we're going to the nearest city tommorow where there's lots more shops, but I don't think I did too badly. It's mostly stuff for Cologne, we go in just one week yay =D

Flat shoes, we'll be doing lots of walking!










New bra, with a dragonfly brooch on the front, its so purdy! 









Boring but 180 contact lenses....so i can finally see 





Pineapple top





Jasper conran shruggy thing





Lots of makeup and face stuff, a lot of it free yay =D


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice.  I hope you had fun, enjoy!


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 4, 2006)

OHH!! they look soo rad!!
those shoes r adorable!! and i love that bra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe
ohhh that top is HOT!!
haha i went on a shopping spree today and yesterday


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 4, 2006)

I went shopping again today, yesterday was just a warm up =p

Everything I brought, with pictures, is in this blog, hehe so much fun, I love shopping =D

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...3-a27cb5dcdaba


----------



## User34 (Mar 4, 2006)

cute stuff =)


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!  Looks like you had a great birthday spree: )


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 5, 2006)

I just love those shoes!


----------



## coconut ice (Mar 6, 2006)

the shoes are so cute


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

those shoes are the cutiest girl! and i love the Pineapple top....


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

GREAT


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to your blog... someone had a loovely birthday! Congrats and all your new goodies and being so loved!


----------



## stacey (Mar 28, 2006)

oh those shoes are CUTE! i'm trying to find a pair like those in plain black though!

wow, my birthday is coming up too! i'm going to vegas this weekend - just me and my hubby!

when is your bday?


----------



## alurabella (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, how fun! I love the cute shoes, and that adorable dragonfly on the bra.


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

cute shoes!
I love Oasis!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok 1st the shoes..... so freaking cute love the color too
2nd... anyone that can wear a pretty bra im jealous of... (me gots no booboo's) lol
Dragon fly is Ubber hot onn the bra

3rd.  ur shrug/shirt is awsome

and 4th can u let me lend me ur bra, clothes and shoes lol

awsome u got some great things with ur birthday money honey


----------

